# Do you use water based or oil paint?



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

What do you use to paint your supers? 

1) Water based or oil based paint?
2) Does anyone use oil based stain? Thanks


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

The only people that benefit from water based paints are the painters and manufacturers. The best latex paint will not stick, seal or wear as well as oil based paints. And painting over latex with oil paint is a waste of good paint because it will only last as long as whats under it.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I just switched back to oil based paints. Even on the house. And, the oil based paints made today aren't as good as they used to be. Last spring, I only had oil based paint so I did up one hive body. Right now, all the rest look just OK while the oil based one looks nearly perfect. Latex has its place but oil is better.


----------



## Hayseed (Apr 25, 2004)

Oil base - In fact, although it is extra time & expense, the best quality primer you can get is a must.

Dale


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Hayseed said:


> Oil base - In fact, although it is extra time & expense, the best quality primer you can get is a must.
> 
> Dale


Dale I didn't understand you. Did you mean to say to apply primer first and than oil paint.

Thanks to all. 

BTW did anyone ever used oil stains?


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a Rossman nuc that I finished with half polyurethane and half lacquer(spar) mixed. I did 5 coats, you should see this baby shine. I like the natural cypress clear coated. My other full hives are latex primer and latex solid stain (evergreen finish)


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I use what ever mismatched paint they have available. Two coats of that over two coats of Kilz primer and still looking good after three years. The only item I had a problem with I never primed first, a telescoping cover. Looks ratty and wore out. Still solid and in good sturdy shape though.


----------



## Hayseed (Apr 25, 2004)

pcelar said:


> Dale I didn't understand you. Did you mean to say to apply primer first and than oil paint.
> 
> The ones holding up best have one coat of either Kilz or Zinsser shelac based primer. (2 coats if there are a lot of cracks/knots. Follow up with any good oil-based paint. By the looks of them (3 & 4 years later) the extra effort is worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

You know it is interesting that you mention using the shellac based primer as I too thought that it would be the best thing to use.

I read the label and it clearly says not to use in an outdoor or very humid environment. Well here in Florida - all we have in the outdoors is an extremely humid environment.

I wonder why it says that?

I decided to use the Kilz latex primer and then a white latex paint. I've got to say I don't think the results are very good.

I am concerned about the cure time of an oil based paint though. How long before you can't smell it anymore?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

But onn the other hand Zinner 123 primer is a VERY good pruduct. Made by the same people.


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

this may be a little off thread. when and how often do you paint your hives? do you paint the hives with the bees in it or do you change boxes? do you think the paint has ever harmed the bees?


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I used to paint all of my hives and supers with oil over a coat of primer. I've descended into latex paint with no primer. To be honest I wouldn't even paint unless I wanted the lighter color on the outside of the hive because of how hot we get in the summer. This year painting duty has fallen to my 15 year old daughter who is very artistic. We still paint bottom boards, covers and supers white. The hive bodies have taken on all different pastel colors because that's what my daughter wanted. It makes for a pretty and very feminine apiary but I'm glad to involve my daughter and have her influence. Somehow, I think my manhood is intact.

We don't paint hives with bees in them. I normally switch out hive bodies after I've had a dead out or sometimes because the wood finally gives up the ghost under all of that weight. We paint when we assemble and that's it. I think it's good to change out woodenware over the years.

Some of my original supers, primed and painted with oil, still don't look that bad and they're over 10 years old!


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

beyondthesidewalks said:


> Some of my original supers, primed and painted with oil, still don't look that bad and they're over 10 years old!


I bet those were painted with oil paint base.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I've used only white semi-gloss or satin exterior latex and have never had a problem with paint not sticking. It dries quickly and cleans up easily. I have some boxes that are 8 years old and have no rot. Oil and water do not mix, so if you put oil paint on a raw wooden box that absorbs atmospheric moisture, it won't stick as well as latex.


----------



## Bee Draggle (Apr 5, 2006)

I use Severe Weather exterior latex paint. Some of my hive bodies are over 15 years old and still in good shape. That's long enough for me.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I use a good quality white exterior latex paint. Works for me and makes clean up easy!


----------



## bayaba (Jul 20, 2008)

*Finish Compatability*

I was union trained as a painter and have been in the business for 26 years. 

Everything I have ever been made aware of regarding the compatability of polyurethane and lacquer it that they are not compatable. 

If you have information that states otherwise, I would be interested in knowing where it comes from, since it would contradict my materials handbook.


----------



## pnwradar (Aug 24, 2008)

Since he called it (spar) lacquer, I assumed he really meant (spar) varnish. The spar varnish was probably polyurethane, as well, with some long oils and UV absorbers added (since plain poly deteriorates under UV).

-jon-


----------



## WayneW (Jul 17, 2008)

papa bear said:


> this may be a little off thread. when and how often do you paint your hives? do you paint the hives with the bees in it or do you change boxes? do you think the paint has ever harmed the bees?


I cant imagine painting with bees in the hive is a good idea, unless your goal is the have your hive(s) decorated with dead bees stuck all over the outsides.

Guess i could be wrong, maybe the bees hate the smell, and wouldnt consider landing on it, but i would never paint with bees at home....... I'll be switching boxes when that time comes.


----------



## bayaba (Jul 20, 2008)

Fres~Coat Troubleshooter® Alkyd/Linseed Oil Wood Primer from California Paints would be my recommendation based on how well it preforms over time on home exteriors.

I'm not sure how bees would feel about it though.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I always use latex outdoors around here. It seems the oil in this very hot very humid area seems to mildew pretty quick. I picked up 5 gallons of Sherwin Williams Duration off white mistints for 3 bucks a gallon. Thats supposed to be there best stuff.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I wonder why it says that?*

It is slow to dry and tends to be tacky.
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------

